# Theo!



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Why the **** is he banned?


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I was just wondering the same thing!? 

Is it going to be for long? I'll need to replace him in the GM Draft if so.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Whoa, theo rocked the mavs board


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

theo!=mavs board

what did he do?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

How do you know he was banned?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

mavsman said:


> How do you know he was banned?


Check his profile.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he was banned for 30 days for reasons im not at liberty to share


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

From everything I've been told, he'll be back in one month.

I hope everyone on the Mavs board can pull their weight in the meantime, because he really did a ton for this forum.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

His great posts will be back soon.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mavs fans I understand you guys being upset but Theo! did something that obviously was worthy because of him being such a great person. He will be back in a month and until then keep posting. You still have Dre whos a good mod as well so hang in there and he will be back posting with you guys before you know it


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Woah, when did this happen


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Woah, when did this happen


 late last night. Early this morning


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He's not really banned, he's suspended pretty much. Banning is permanent, and this isn't permanent.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't believe he was suspended, I can't imagine what he did for this to happen. He's been a great moderator and doesn't cause any trouble. I'm almost positive this suspension was due to someone else pissing him off. This is a blow to the Mavs board. He brings A LOT of great info the board and lead's great disucssion's. Not good. :curse:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

If anything I find Theo too tolerant of idiots. He is alot more tolerant than I am when it comes to some of the jerks.

I can't imagine what someone could have said to make him really mad.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

porn?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

see ya next month Theo!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Mavs41 said:


> I can't believe he was suspended, I can't imagine what he did for this to happen. He's been a great moderator and doesn't cause any trouble. I'm almost positive this suspension was due to someone else pissing him off. This is a blow to the Mavs board. He brings A LOT of great info the board and lead's great disucssion's. Not good. :curse:


 Believe me, another member or poster didnt do anything. Its being handled internally and the situation is being rectified. The suspension is just. Like I said he will back so just keep the forum up until he gets back posting with you guys


----------



## bernardos70 (Jun 25, 2005)

This is so strange. He was the one who showed me this board, seems like a nice guy, I wonder.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

bernardos70 said:


> This is so strange. He was the one who showed me this board, seems like a nice guy, I wonder.


 Dont stop posting, he wouldnt want you to do that, so keep the mavs board popping


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

useless post

Beez


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mod mocking in the Mavs forum.

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2408205&postcount=22


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

In anycase i hope he is kept as the Mav's mod on his return!


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't help be note *DH12* was also banned very shortly after questioning Theo! suspension. 
Could a mod please shed some light on this, is it only temporary? He's also part of the Official GM Draft Challenge II, I need to know if I should be finding a replacement for him.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

OG said:


> I can't help be note *DH12* was also banned very shortly after questioning Theo! suspension.
> Could a mod please shed some light on this, is it only temporary? He's also part of the Official GM Draft Challenge II, I need to know if I should be finding a replacement for him.


He will be back in a month.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

30 days, we can survive. But can theo, thats the real question 

Who will step up in the Mavs board? Hmmmmm???

Find out next week


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Bahahahahaahahaha, ohh mercy thats a laugh . The good honest soul of Theo has been suspended, :rofl:. Ahh this just makes my day all so much better :clap:. Anyway, why is all of this behind close doors, I man give me a break, we can all handle the truth so spit it Beez, its just pathetic that the real reason cannot be revealed  

All this time of Theo threatening people to ban them if they go beyond arguing (which in his standards is pre-teen) and yet he is hypocritical, way to set the tone mr. mod :clown:.

:cheers:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

OG said:


> I can't help be note *DH12* was also banned very shortly after questioning Theo! suspension.
> Could a mod please shed some light on this, is it only temporary? He's also part of the Official GM Draft Challenge II, I need to know if I should be finding a replacement for him.


DH12 was actually Temp banned for 24 hours for something completely different than the Theo! situation. He is already reinstated.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I hope we've all learned something from this...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow and another mod ban i found, DaUnbreakableKing, well im thinking he will be back in a month, whatever the administrators, community mods, and mods are doing keep it up even though we miss these guys, there has to be a just reason for these bans.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> Wow and another mod ban i found, DaUnbreakableKing, well im thinking he will be back in a month, whatever the administrators, community mods, and mods are doing keep it up even though we miss these guys, there has to be a just reason for these bans.


There are just reasons for this. Not sure about DaUnbreakableking, but Theo! wasn't banned for breaking the Terms of Service for regular members, but the terms of service he agreed to when becoming a moderator. Personally I have never seen the Moderators Terms of Service, but I can trust the moderation on this site that what he did broke the rules, and the punishment is just.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

sloth said:


> There are just reasons for this. Not sure about DaUnbreakableking, but Theo! wasn't banned for breaking the Terms of Service for regular members, but the terms of service he agreed to when becoming a moderator. Personally I have never seen the Moderators Terms of Service, but I can trust the moderation on this site that what he did broke the rules, and the punishment is just.


i found out that Pan Mengtu got banned as well???


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> TBF, it's easy for people to jump to all kinds of conclusions and to defend their friends.
> 
> Look, folks, this wasn't an easy decsion, nor was it a short one. It was debated among dozens of people beyond the admins, and the result was something of a compromise between the worst possible treatment of these fellows and doing nothing at all. "Nothing at all" was unacceptable to anyone who knew the details.
> 
> ...





> There have been several good posts in this thread explaining the decision.
> 
> I'd also like to comment that ShuHanGuanYu has done an excellent job of explaining the situation from a regular poster's position as well as not reply to the various insults thrown at him.
> 
> ...



Direct quotes from the other thread from DaBullz and Vintage. 

In the meantime, I'll try to get some Mavs fans over to the site to up the discussion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> i found out that Pan Mengtu got banned as well???


That was a long time ago, for an offensive comment about the pope dying. He is just suspended from what I understand too, his is just longer than Theo's and Daunbreakableking's.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Simply put, some of the Admins and Mods here need to get a clue!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Simply put, some of the Admins and Mods here need to get a clue!


Why? He broke the rules, he got the punishment. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Simply put, some of the Admins and Mods here need to get a clue!


Admins dont ban someone because they did nothing. Something wrong must have been done for someone to get banned


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Simply put, some of the Admins and Mods here need to get a clue!



Enough of that. If you have a problem with how the site is being run, address it through PM.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Why not just lock this thread instead of allowing more shots aimed at the running of this site by admins and mods alike to continue?

Theo! has obviously done something he shouldn't have, and thus has been punished accordingly. That should be the end of the story.

If the mods want to give a more indepth explanation, then so be it. If not, a simple statement over what happened should be said, and no posters should be left wondering.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Why not just lock this thread instead of allowing more shots aimed at the running of this site by admins and mods alike to continue?
> 
> Theo! has obviously done something he shouldn't have, and thus has been punished accordingly. That should be the end of the story.
> 
> If the mods want to give a more indepth explanation, then so be it. If not, a simple statement over what happened should be said, and no posters should be left wondering.


Explanation

People need to get off the administrators, community moderators, and moderators. I'm pretty sure that Koko, TB#1, TBF, DaBullz, Petey, cpawfan, Vintage etc. don't like being made the bad guy, especially when they did nothing wrong at all, Theo! did something wrong, and hopefully AussieWarriorsFan can realize it, and stop mocking the moderators, they are just doing their job, and a good job at it. Some posters have to realize that Theo was a moderator too, so where does that put him if all the admins and mods need a clue?


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

Sloth you are doing a great job man keep it up and in a way im glad to see that theo was banned because it shows that the admins DO have control. Yes i liek theo and i hate him being banned but it was for the good of the board.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

sloth said:


> Explanation
> 
> People need to get off the administrators, community moderators, and moderators. I'm pretty sure that Koko, TB#1, TBF, DaBullz, Petey, cpawfan, Vintage etc. don't like being made the bad guy, especially when they did nothing wrong at all, Theo! did something wrong, and hopefully AussieWarriorsFan can realize it, and stop mocking the moderators, they are just doing their job, and a good job at it. Some posters have to realize that Theo was a moderator too, so where does that put him if all the admins and mods need a clue?


Everyone appreciates the fact that the Moderators donate thier time to do the job. But some people may have valid complaints about the way this site is moderated.

Sometimes it seems like this is Sesame Street. Rather than just allow people to disagree in thier own way as long as they are not going way overboard we have some mods who are constantly editing and warning people. This is not Mr. Rogers neighborhood, it's a sports related message board. The censorship of people seems to have gotten worse in the last few years. If you don't allow people to express themselves even occassionally in an off-color manner they will simply stop coming here. The entire board does not have to be a big kumbaya session. Let people have some back and forth discourse.

This site has gotten more and more boring as some mods seem to feel that it is thier job to make sure the people don't even have the slightest hint of sarcasm or caustic tone to thier posts. I have no problem eliminating vulgarity or profanity but let people express themselves and everyone will be happier.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

mavsman said:


> Everyone appreciates the fact that the Moderators donate thier time to do the job. But some people may have valid complaints about the way this site is moderated.
> 
> Sometimes it seems like this is Sesame Street. Rather than just allow people to disagree in thier own way as long as they are not going way overboard we have some mods who are constantly editing and warning people. This is not Mr. Rogers neighborhood, it's a sports related message board. The censorship of people seems to have gotten worse in the last few years. If you don't allow people to express themselves even occassionally in an off-color manner they will simply stop coming here. The entire board does not have to be a big kumbaya session. Let people have some back and forth discourse.
> 
> This site has gotten more and more boring as some mods seem to feel that it is thier job to make sure the people don't even have the slightest hint of sarcasm or caustic tone to thier posts. I have no problem eliminating vularity or profanity but let people express themselves and everyone will be happier.


 No one is ever not told that they cannot express themselves. I personally go on rants every so oftne but its always done within the policies of the board and thats what the mods are asked to do. The biggest issue is that when it goes to far and the mods have to start editing, they get attacked. Which isnt fair to them because all they are doing is what was asked of them.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

People can express themselves...it's just that you can't go after other posters with insults, which is why so much editing is having to be done.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

You mean to say people aren't allowed to have opinions, get it right guys!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> You mean to say people aren't allowed to have opinions, get it right guys!


 You are definitley twisting and skewing the situation to fit yourself. Everyoen can express there own opinions no matter what it is as long as its under our TOS. What you are referring to is your own opinion on a matter that you were not exactly educated on. You went off of heresay and then when what happened was brought out, you continued your comments but they had no merit.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> You mean to say people aren't allowed to have opinions, get it right guys!



You are expressing your opinion right? This thread has allowed you guys to express your opinion on the Theo! thing right? Hmmm.....


----------

